# Difficulty choosing coilovers



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Forget about IT ! You will run into more problems than you will be able to figure out and have to come back here crying about how you are unable to adjust or even get your busted coil overs off .. especially here in Illinois with all of these horrid pot holes and road salt every winter . Bad idea in this environment . Remember you live in the rust belt ............


----------



## NickM17 (Feb 24, 2019)

brian v said:


> Forget about IT ! You will run into more problems than you will be able to figure out and have to come back here crying about how you are unable to adjust or even get your busted coil overs off .. especially here in Illinois with all of these horrid pot holes and road salt every winter . Bad idea in this environment . Remember you live in the rust belt ............


5 months down the road and zero problems... literally the most simple install ever... worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice .


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

NickM17 said:


> 5 months down the road and zero problems... literally the most simple install ever... worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what did you end up going with? some guys are super salty here, lol


----------



## NickM17 (Feb 24, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> what did you end up going with? some guys are super salty here, lol


Sorry for the late reply but I went with the bc racing coilovers very good quality ride was stiff but I went pretty low so I had to make it stiff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickM17 (Feb 24, 2019)

Here’s a pic with stock wheels, I ended dropping it another half inch from where it’s at in the pic but I don’t have any pics with those wheels at the height it sits at now.. maybe I’ll take a pic tomorrow since I put the stock wheels on for winter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickM17 (Feb 24, 2019)

Here’s one at stock height in the same location for anyone curious at the amount of drop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickM17 (Feb 24, 2019)

Currently with the stock wheels the center of the fender arches is 25 inches from the ground 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

NickM17 said:


> Currently with the stock wheels the center of the fender arches is 25 inches from the ground
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brian might be salty, but he's right, depending on where you live. I'm lowered, live in the rust belt, and have cursed many a time and came close quite a few times to jackin' er back up.


----------



## NickM17 (Feb 24, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Brian might be salty, but he's right, depending on where you live. I'm lowered, live in the rust belt, and have cursed many a time and came close quite a few times to jackin' er back up.


I live in northern Illinois so I see my fair share of crappy weather but have had zero issues (but we have had a very mild winter so far)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

NickM17 said:


> I live in northern Illinois so I see my fair share of crappy weather but have had zero issues (but we have had a very mild winter so far)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live north of you, just across the state line. How long have they been installed, is it a DD, do you park in the garage?


----------



## NickM17 (Feb 24, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I live north of you, just across the state line. How long have they been installed, is it a DD, do you park in the garage?


Sorry for the late reply again not on here very frequently... the coilovers have been on the car for about a year now give or take... it is a dd and is parked outside but under a carport 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

The B14 kit is IMO the best. Mono tube shocks, springs and shocks matches for a perfect tune, no adjustment needed in compression and rebound since they tested and found the optimal setting, you can rebuild them if needed and their company isn’t going out of business soon or junk made in China/Vietnam, I’ve ridden on k sport other cars and hated it. I’ve never ridden on a car with bilstien that I did not like.


----------

